# شرح رائع جدا لكيفية تولد الاشعة السينيه X-RAYs production



## Bioengineer (31 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اعزائي المهندسين العرب اقد لكم اليوم شرح تفصيلي متميز لتوضيح
عملية انبعاث الاشعه السينة من الأنود في جهاز الاشعة 

ومرفق طي هذا الموضوع ملف تنفيذي للشرح مأخوذ من دورة 
تدريبية في شركة سيمنز المعروفة في المانيا والملف غير متوفر على
شبكة الانترنت.

ارجو ان تستفيدو منه

وترقبوا بقية شرح الجهاز بالتفصيل....​
يمكن التحميل من هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7022&stc=1&d=1154358695
او من اسفل الموضوع


----------



## Bioengineer (31 يوليو 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachmen...d=115435869 5


----------



## احمد84 (31 يوليو 2006)

co merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## أبوالزبير (31 يوليو 2006)

لو سمحت بأي برنامج يعمل الملف


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (1 أغسطس 2006)

*الله معكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم والى الامام انشاء الله:12: :13: :14:


----------



## Bioengineer (1 أغسطس 2006)

أبوالزبير قال:


> لو سمحت بأي برنامج يعمل الملف



الملف يعمل تلقائيا لانه ملف تنفيذي وهو موجود داخل الملف المظغوط
اي ماعليك الا فتح الملف المظغوط وستجد الملف التالي
Xray_HR.exe

قم بالنقر عليه وسوف يعرض لك المحتويات تلقائيا وهو حوالي 40 صفحة
مشروحه بطريقه سلسه ومزوده بالرسومات التوضيحيه


----------



## أبوالزبير (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوالزبير (1 أغسطس 2006)

ننتظر منك كل ماهو جديد


----------



## م.الدمشقي (1 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Bioengineer (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مروركم 

أذا كان لديكم اي سؤال عن الموضوع او عن اي شي في 
جهاز الاشعه سواءا كان سؤال اكاديمي أو فني فلا تترددوا
وعسا ربي يوفقنا في الاجابه .


----------



## رحال حول العالم (1 أغسطس 2006)

I Want To Know Why We Use A Cover Sheet Of Alumenum In The Output Window Of The X-Ray Intensifier


----------



## Bioengineer (2 أغسطس 2006)

jkmaro قال:


> I Want To Know Why We Use A Cover Sheet Of Alumenum In The Output Window Of The X-Ray Intensifier



nice question..

Answer is:
Aluminum is used for fillteration of image
and allow the follow..
1-high image contrast.
2-high X-Rays transmittance and less scaterred.

Best regards for you..


----------



## رحال حول العالم (2 أغسطس 2006)

Hi biengineer 
i mean at the intensifier not at the tube 
i think your answer is true when talk about the tube 
but i read that at the end of intensifier and before the camera we have a thick sheet of alumenium , this area have a visable light not x-ray !!!!!!!!!!!!! so i don't know the reasone .................


----------



## katanoma (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلاً للأخ العزيز Bio Eng. وتمنياتي بالتواصل الدائم والموفقية
تحياتي.


----------



## فراشة شمس (3 أغسطس 2006)

thanks alot and good luck


----------



## Bioengineer (4 أغسطس 2006)

jkmaro قال:


> Hi biengineer
> i mean at the intensifier not at the tube
> i think your answer is true when talk about the tube
> but i read that at the end of intensifier and before the camera we have a thick sheet of alumenium , this area have a visable light not x-ray !!!!!!!!!!!!! so i don't know the reasone .................



On the vacuum side of the output phosphor surface, the anode of the electron optics system has a thin aluminum film coating. This aluminum film allows electrons to pass through, but it is opaque to light photons generated on the fluorescent screen. It stops these photons from being scattered back into the image intensifier and exposing the photocathode. The film also serves as a reflector to increase the output luminance. 

I think this is about your question...
يستخدم الالمنيوم ايضا في ال input window للمظاعف وذللك للحماية
كما يستخدم في جهة رأس الكاميرا وهو ما يسمى thin Aluminum light exclusion 
membrane ووظيفته هنا لكي يسمح للكاميرا ان تشتغل في الظوء المحيط 
ايto allow device to be operated in ambient lighting

اتمنى ان اكون وفقت في الاجابه وهي من الواقع العملي الذي امارسه

وتقبل تحياتي ...
وانتظر من الجميع المزيد من الاسئله...


----------



## رحال حول العالم (5 أغسطس 2006)

many thanks BIO ENGINEER
can i find a book teaching the construction of X_RAY equipment??!!!!!!!!!
by the way i need to know the difference between CT and Tomography Devices in detail
thanks again


----------



## وفاء1980 (6 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Bioengineer (6 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ jkmaro
هذه هي انواع اجهزة التوموقرافي
CAT Computrized Axial Tomography
CTAT Computerized TransAxial Tomography
CRT Computerized Reconstruction Tomography
DAT Digital Axial Tomography
CT Computed Tomography

تختلف عن بعضها البعض في حسب نوع التصوير هل هو عمودي ام افقي وكذلك تختلف عن بعضها في مهام التصوير ..الموضوع جيد وساحاول طرحه كموضوع مفصل الشرح قريبا
اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الاول constructing لم افهم قصدك هل تعني التصنيع ام التركيب ؟؟؟

تحياتي..


----------



## رحال حول العالم (6 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الفاضل Bio_engineer 
بداية اود ان اوضح انى اخيراً قد تغلبت على مشكلة الكتابة باللغة العربية على نظام لينكس
اشكرك جداً على مساهماتك الرائعة و على اهتمامك بالاسئلة 
اما بخصوص السؤال السابق اقصد به التقنية الصناعية من حيث النظرية لانى اعلم جيداً ان التركيب سيختلف من شركة لاخرى كما اننى مازلت فى اطار البحث و التعلم و لم اصل الى مرحلة العمل و التدريب العملى 
لذا ارجو ان توفر مصدر لشرح النظريات الاساسية ان تدلنى عليه 
اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا اخي jkmaro
لا املك معلومات عن التقنيه الصناعيه للجهاز 
كما اني احسبها غير مهمه بالنسبه لي ولا اريد التوسع فيها
مايهمني اولا مبدأ العمل والنظريات الفيزيائيه وثانيا مكونات الجهاز واعطاله
فان اردت اي توضيح فيما ذكرت فانا مستعد.
وشكرا لكل الذي سجلو مرورهم..


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الفاضل Bio_engineer 
حسناً لنتحدث عن مكونات الجهاز واعطاله

هل يوجد مصدر للدوائر الالكترونية و الكهربية و ال Circuit Diagram ليتسنى لى فهم مهام المولد و مراحل التغذية الكهربية ؟


----------



## Bioengineer (10 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ jkmaro
توجد لديا مصادر لذلك ولكن للاسف احجامها كبيره ولا يمكن رفعها على الانترنت.
ولكن لا تقلق ساحاول قصار جهدي لترجمتها وطرحها كمواضيع ان شاء الله قريبا جدا
اما المصادر المتوفره على الشبكه تجدها تتكلم عن النظريات والمبادئ ونادرا وبالصدفه تجد دوائر او ماشابه.

تحياتي


----------



## masri (10 أغسطس 2006)

dearest all 
thank u so so so so muchg...really nice work i hope to see more explanision about other device at this method.....


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أغسطس 2006)

*اعلان*

:77: 
تم تغيير اسمي من bio-engineer الى م.عادل صلاح
ضمن الحمله المعروفه في التغيير الى الاسماء العربيه.


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزى م عادل صلاح
هل يمكنك مساعدتى فى تغيير اسمى الى " رحال حول العالم " 
مع العلم بأنى و قد طلبت هذا من الادارة و لكن لم تستجيب


----------



## Bioengineer (26 أغسطس 2006)

انصحك بان تراسل الأخ مهاجر هو مشرف عام وهو قمة في التعاون
ارسل له رساله خاصه عبر الموقع وسوف يغير اسمك.

تحياتي,,,,


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أغسطس 2006)

تم تغيير اسمى من jkmaro الى " رحال حول العالم "
ضمن الحمله المعروفه في التغيير الى الاسماء العربيه :75:


----------



## ahmadtalaat (27 أغسطس 2006)

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

شرح وافى جدا .... مشكور جدا.....


----------



## masri (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## masri (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يابشمهندس 
موضوع مهم فعلا


----------



## علاء1981 (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع


----------



## mohamed shmran (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن Ct- Scanner


----------



## ابو سند (15 أكتوبر 2006)

سلمت يداك اخي عادل 

هكذا تكون الهمم 

تحياتي الحارة


----------



## masry (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا با شمهندس عادل ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكارفور (19 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## alaa_husien (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المهنس عادل صلاح 
جزاك الله الف خير على هذه الملف الخاص بتوليد الاشعه السينيه 
واني بانتظار تكملة الشرح اي تكمله شرح الجهاز بالتفصيل 
وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## sadooka (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا عزيزي


----------



## moo7seen (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## klim40 (11 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي المهندس عادل صلاح


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا سلام


----------



## belal-alsharaa (17 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## experience_home (2 سبتمبر 2007)

رحال حول العالم قال:


> I Want To Know Why We Use A Cover Sheet Of Alumenum In The Output Window Of The X-Ray Intensifier


Nice question my friend ...and nice too meet u here :77:


----------



## عصام نصرة (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك , كما أتمنى أن يتم تداول موضوع الأعطال لكافة أجهزة ال x-ray


----------



## mtc.eng (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله قيك


----------



## tdm (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووورر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس عادل بارك الله فيك


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله الف شكر


----------



## xdevilx77 (7 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز الف شكر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (21 يناير 2008)

موضوعك جميل للغاية وشرحك اجمل 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليك
:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## صلاح صادق محمد علي (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا م.عادل 
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## اسامهس (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك كل الخير وزادك من فضله


----------



## fomari6 (8 أبريل 2008)

Danke schön


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أبريل 2008)

الله يذكرك بالخير .

كنت غزير العطاء ونشيط وعضو فاعل لاتكل ولا تمل من فعل الخير .

ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان اعمالك الصالحة وحسناتك .

تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## خالد بوارشي (8 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً
فعلاً الشرح جميل ومبسط وواضح


----------



## نجرو555 (8 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يزورك المصطفي (ص)


----------



## مداد الأفكار (9 أبريل 2008)

رااااائع

ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

وتقبل اجمل تحية


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ليدي لين (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## glucose (18 يونيو 2008)

لله يجزيك الخير
جاري التحميل


----------



## algreeeee7 (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## mnci (21 مارس 2009)

ممتاز
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## عادل سمير جندى (21 مارس 2009)

alot thank's eng/adel salah
god be with you and more like you


----------



## آلوووءة (25 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير عنجد طريقة الشرح رائعة 
يا ريت في زي هيك للعلاج بجهاز proton therapy


----------



## ahmed ezzat (4 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع جد مدهش الرجاء التحدث عن أنواع أجهزة الأشعة وفيما تستخدم


----------



## صباح العارضي (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## احساس القلم (10 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك م. عادل دائما أنت متميز بمشاركاتك
العرض مشروح بطريقة سهلة ورائعة
الله يوفقك


----------



## somy (12 أبريل 2009)

تسلم اخوي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مهمندار (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العربي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أبو موئل (16 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع مفيد شكراًلك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

يا ســــــــــــــــــــــلام الله يبارك فيك ويجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيك بكرمه وفضله باااااارب ويارب يزيدك عـلما إلى عـلمك من عـلمه . آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## mnci (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل 
............................


----------



## makmedical (6 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت أخ م عادل صلاح شي موضوع عن تيوبات الأشعة وكيفية تبديلها لكافة اجهزة الاشعة (بسيط- بانوراما 00) وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (29 أغسطس 2009)

يتم حاليا نزال الملف شكرا جزيلا


----------



## islamov (29 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا يا مهندس عادل :20:
ومنك نستفيد ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## علىزكى (29 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع و جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت على هل المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## bone bizzy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير تسلم لي يا عادل وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ولد الشرقيه قال:


> مشكور وماقصرت على هل المعلومات الرائعه


 .......................................................................


----------



## omannct (17 سبتمبر 2009)

islamov قال:


> شكرا يا مهندس عادل :20:
> ومنك نستفيد ..بارك الله فيك


 .........................................


----------



## bone bizzy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود طايع (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## ahmed sorour101 (27 أغسطس 2010)

والله رائع مشكووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااا


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي جهاز سونار chison600 لا يعمل حيث تتلف الفيوز دائما مع العلم ان خرج مصدر التيار 160فولت


----------



## سماح عبد القادر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءرجب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

jazil el shokr


----------



## adel90 (3 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------

